# Show us what you are doing in the 'lockdown'



## stona (Mar 31, 2020)

Most of us have an unexpected surfeit of time on our hands and I just wondered if anyone is using it to build any long neglected kits.

I've taken on the Revell 1/32 scale He 219, which has been languishing in my cupboard, along with a Tamiya P-51, the sum total of my stash, for far too long.

It is a rather large model and I have no idea what I will do with it when it is completed!

This is the last week or so's progress.








That's a 15cm/6" steel rule for scale

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2020)

Good stuff Steve. I've been working on 3 builds: Roden Gladiator, Airfix Spit XIV, and Tamiya Spit I. There are separate threads on all of them. In addition, I've been doing work for our RS700 Mosquito restoration. There are hundreds of scanned documents that I have that need to be indexed and cross referenced. Also, since our team has stopped gathering at the museum to work on the airplane, I brought home various bits of the cockpit controls to work on here in my shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wiking (Apr 3, 2020)

Finishing up a Revell 1/32 Ju-88A-1 for an exhibit on WW2 dive bombing technology for our local aviation museum. Right now there's just a cardboard cut-out of the Ju-88 dropping its 1000kg bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2020)

Very cool. That dive bombing computer looks like quite the gizmo.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## N4521U (Apr 4, 2020)

A break from planes for a bit,
doing a couple of signs for the town of Portland NSW here in Oz.
Back on Merlins Magic when done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lockdown starts Wednesday. To be continued.......


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2020)

Wiking said:


> Finishing up a Revell 1/32 Ju-88A-1 for an exhibit on WW2 dive bombing technology for our local aviation museum. Right now there's just a cardboard cut-out of the Ju-88 dropping its 1000kg bomb.


From Q: Ju 88 as a dive-bomber? Units at Sola, Norway 1941 - Axis History Forum

The BZA-1 system used an onboard analog computer, the IVR-1, to provide continuous targeting solutions delivered to the pilot via either a Stuvi-5 or PV-1-B heads up display. It looks to be remarkably sophisticated.. the IVR-1 computer compensated for crosswind, target altitude, air density, air speed, pitch (dive) angle, and angle of attack. Targeting solution was calculated and displayed via the HUD such that the pilot could see a continuous readout thru the HUD of where his bomb was calculated to hit at any given moment during the dive.. all he had to do was put or get the 'pipper' on the target and release the bomb(s).

The IVR-1 computer is the artifact we have and will display in our exhibit.

A complete BZA-1 system was about 100lbs worth of instruments, sensors and accessories distributed around the airframe. The IVR-1 accounted for 50lbs of that. As far as Ju 88's are concerned, the system was deployed on the A-4 and A-5 variants - which is the aircraft our IVR-1 computer came from - and most likely used the PV-1-B HUD, not the older Stuvi-5.

The IVR-1 was only deployed in A-4 and A-5 version of the Ju-88. These were later variants, which indicates the Ju 88's role as a dive-bomber did not diminish during the war, but was strengthened

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2020)

Is that a real Ju 88 nose glazing frame?


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 4, 2020)

Flew my airplane for 29 min this morning, practicing Social Distancing at 1500 ft AGL.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2020)

Finished the three kits i had lying around that had been started and were at different stages of completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2020)

Well 2 out of 3 ain't bad.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2020)

Good stuff Karl. I picked up some more Mosquito parts to work on at home. These are all to do with the elevator controls in the cockpit:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wiking (Apr 16, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a real Ju 88 nose glazing frame?


No, it's not.. our exhibit builder scaled down from drawings and built it out of 'foam core'. He had to take some liberties with the control column and instrumentation, so it's a bit of an interpretation. But the effect works well to give the viewer a pilot's perspective..

The IVR-1 dive computer is indeed a highly sophisticated, 25kg chunk of analog engineering. Its ability to project a CCIP (Continually Calculating Impact Point) onto a HUD were not matched by another air force until the introduction of the US Navy Chance-Vought A-7 Corsair in the 1960's.

Cheers,
- Art

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2020)

Just finished !

Eduard 1/48 weekend edition, great little kit.
Canopy could be better but thats mostly down to me fitting the instrument panel a bit squiffy !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

Beauty Karl. One in the stash. I've read other builds and the clear parts are always mentioned as a sticking point to an otherwise nice build


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## herman1rg (Apr 22, 2020)

Here on day 36 of my own lockdown taking a break from gardening and testing out my new 3D printer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

Impressive


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> Here on day 36 of my own lockdown taking a break from gardening and testing out my new 3D printer.
> View attachment 578439


Wow, very cool


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2020)

My 109

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

Lordy Karl. Almost 1 every few hours


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Lordy Karl. Almost 1 every few hours


To be fair, all the others were almost finished and i just finished them off, these last two i started a week ago.
i could get used to this staying at home thing !

as long as someone pays me to stay home that is


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2020)

Aye, there's the rub.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2020)

Heck Karl, do you mean that Annmarie has run out of "Honey do" lists ?!!!!
Staying at home is fine (done it for a few years now, being retired and knackered !), but I do miss the freedom of _choice_ to be able to get out and about.
That said, a few months or maybe a year in 'lock down' is better than an eternity under the grass - just hope I've got enough display space for all the models I can (maybe) build !!!


----------



## stona (Apr 23, 2020)

Another lock down model. This is another Special Hobby kit (I'm clearing out the stuff I've been putting off for years, which is my very small stash), the 1/32 scale Fi 103 and trolley.

This one abandoned in the mountainous terrain of...errr… the Netherlands at the end of the war.






I've only got two kits left in my stash as I've never been a hoarder. Both are American, so I'll be checking the paint store to see which I'll take a swing at next.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 23, 2020)

stona said:


> Another lock down model. This is another Special Hobby kit (I'm clearing out the stuff I've been putting off for years, which is my very small stash), the 1/32 scale Fi 103 and trolley.
> 
> This one abandoned in the mountainous terrain of...errr… the Netherlands at the end of the war.
> 
> ...


That's some high Netherlandish hills there.


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2020)

stona said:


> Another lock down model. This is another Special Hobby kit (I'm clearing out the stuff I've been putting off for years, which is my very small stash), the 1/32 scale Fi 103 and trolley.
> 
> This one abandoned in the mountainous terrain of...errr… the Netherlands at the end of the war.
> 
> ...


Another nice and unusual subject Steve


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Heck Karl, do you mean that Annmarie has run out of "Honey do" lists ?!!!!!


yep, kitchen painted, lawn cut (3 times !), new roofing felt on the shed !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2020)

And a cover for the BBQ ?

Nice one Steve. Discovered by the 32nd Regt, Dutch Mountain Div ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 23, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Discovered by the 32nd Regt, Dutch Mountain Div ?



And the Belgian Special Ski and Abseil Regiment.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2020)

Great looking model Steve.

Pretty much finished the Mosquito elevator control. Left one bolt in Nanton though!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2020)

Sounds like a line from a song ...............


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just finished putting 1235 songs on my iPhone


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2020)

Can you tell what it is yet ?

hasegawa 1/48


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2020)

Is it a warthunderlightfire?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2020)

rochie said:


> Can you tell what it is yet ?



It's a bored Karl.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it a warthunderlightfire?


No fooling you my friend

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> It's a bored Karl.


Yep, go from 60-70 hours a week at work to 6 weeks at home its going to happen !

emptied a whole column of my stash, got room for more now !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2020)

Heck, that was quick.

Here's what I've mainly been doing during lockdown

*ZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!*​

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2020)

Paint and decals done !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2020)

Quick work and looking good Karl.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2020)

I agree.


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks Gents, easy when i am spending 5-6 hours at it each day


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2020)

Beauty Karl, love those markings


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice work on the models guys, well done.

I'm jealous, I've been working my fingers to the bone telecommuting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry this isn't a WW2 bird, but I've spent the lockdown on this A-10C Thunderbolt II. 1/72, Hasegawa. The Idaho Air National Guard has a squadron of these bad boys here in Boise. The 124th Fighter Wing, 190th Fighter Squadron. The model kit came with decals for other A-10 units in the U.S. - ANG units in other states. I wanted this one to resemble those here at home, so I got in touch with the Public Information office at the squadron here to get some hi-res photos for making my own IANG-specific decals for the twin tails, and the engines. The unit is called "The Skullbangers". Over recent years, they've been deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan.

Links to unit info: 124th Fighter Wing > Home

The decals came out pretty good. The model is finished, and needs some weathering/fading. I'm researching that. Any suggestions for weathering or scaling effect dust/haze would be appreciated. If the scale proportioning is correct, this plane is LOTS bigger than a Me109 or Fw190. A P-38 is closer in size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2020)

Well done. Decals turned out very nice


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2020)

Fantastic, who doesn't love an A-10 ?

well apart from the bad guys that is !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## bdefen (Apr 28, 2020)

Wurger said:


>


Thanks very much. The next lockdown build will be an Fw190D in this livery.
My understanding is that these planes were flying cover for Me262 bases. The Me262's (as well as anything else on the ground, for that matter), were vulnerable to air attack. These Fw190D's were painted in this red with white stripes underside for easy recognition by the German flak units. Looking forward to it. My kit is a 1/48 Hobby Boss Fw190D-10. Mainly a prototypical sub-variant that didn't see much, if any, series production. Rather, used as a test bed for different engine evaluation and upgrades. I believe the series production went from the D-9, to the D-11 (as in the attached photo), to the D-13. I'll paint it like this one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2020)

Mosquito Elevator Control assembly finished at home:











And two new projects brought home to the workshop. First, the elevator trim jack assembly, and yes, that's all caked-on grease and dirt:






The Emergency Hydraulic Hand Pump, in a little better shape. Fortunately, the leather is in good condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## conkerking (May 9, 2020)

I'm really lucky because I live in the countryside and still get out running, cycling etc. with my social distancing intact. That said, I'm spending a fair bit of time with the kits. I'm doing a bunch of "quick and dirty" builds just to get my little NAS back up to strength, many of the models I did a decade ago were damaged or lost. Revell Fairey Fulmar primed up (I love that bit), Airfix Corsair with far too much filler on it, and a Seafire I did years ago that's getting a new prop, cannons and undercarriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## conkerking (May 9, 2020)

bdefen said:


> Sorry this isn't a WW2 bird, but I've spent the lockdown on this A-10C Thunderbolt II. 1/72, Hasegawa. The Idaho Air National Guard has a squadron of these bad boys here in Boise. The 124th Fighter Wing, 190th Fighter Squadron. The model kit came with decals for other A-10 units in the U.S. - ANG units in other states. I wanted this one to resemble those here at home, so I got in touch with the Public Information office at the squadron here to get some hi-res photos for making my own IANG-specific decals for the twin tails, and the engines. The unit is called "The Skullbangers". Over recent years, they've been deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> Links to unit info: 124th Fighter Wing > Home
> 
> ...



That's a beaut. If I was ever to go outside my FAA comfort zone, it would be to do an A-10. Got a private airshow from a pair of them on the east coast a few years ago!


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2020)

I like the Seafire in those colours


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2020)

Nice builds.

Elevator trim jack taken apart and degreased:






An interesting blend of materials. Bike chain - steel, sprocket - aluminum, elevator trim traveller with internal thread - steel, trim jack screw - aluminum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2020)

Good bit of cleansing there Andy.


----------



## herman1rg (May 9, 2020)

That looks much better


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2020)

Varsol and Scotchbrite pads do wonders. On Thursday I took some of the parts down to Nanton to bead blast residual coatings off them and then delivered them for paint.


----------



## conkerking (May 15, 2020)

Are we still in lockdown? It's far from clear.

Anyway, Corsair getting there, Fulmar starting to see a bit of paint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2020)

Very nice, love the Corsair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 15, 2020)

Recently I have mainly been finding out that I actually have about 60 screwdrivers!


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2020)

I found out I have a carpet - moved the dust, and there it was !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## herman1rg (May 15, 2020)

Blimey


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2020)

Yep. Been re-arranging things and moving furniture etc, causing lots of mess and dust !


----------



## bdefen (Jun 7, 2020)

conkerking said:


> That's a beaut. If I was ever to go outside my FAA comfort zone, it would be to do an A-10. Got a private airshow from a pair of them on the east coast a few years ago!




We get private airshows from them all the time here, especially on the desert bombing ranges south of Boise. Awesome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## conkerking (Jun 7, 2020)

bdefen said:


> We get private airshows from them all the time here, especially on the desert bombing ranges south of Boise. Awesome!!



Very cool. NB this is the east coast of England I’m talking about - bombing ranges north of Mablethorpe 😁


----------



## conkerking (Jun 7, 2020)

stona said:


> Most of us have an unexpected surfeit of time on our hands and I just wondered if anyone is using it to build any long neglected kits.
> 
> I've taken on the Revell 1/32 scale He 219, which has been languishing in my cupboard, along with a Tamiya P-51, the sum total of my stash, for far too long.
> 
> ...



That’s a big old bird!


----------



## jimh (Jun 14, 2020)

Tried the hairspray chipping method...kinda over did it in a few spots but easily touched up. Kinda like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks great to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 14, 2020)

I've been working on my 3D printing techniques and produced a Glow in the Dark sundial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks great.

EDIT, the comment was for Jim's Corsair but I like your sundial too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2020)

My latest.

Should be finished in next couple of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2020)

You're gong to need a new shelf soon Karl.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 18, 2020)

Good stuff Jim, just learning that technique myself. Love the sundial


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> You're gong to need a new shelf soon Karl.


Almost there already !


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2020)

Another subject ive been longing to tackle almost done !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey, that's pretty nifty Karl. Nice one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2020)

thanks gents.

Its the old Tamiya kit, pretty simple but a great little kit !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2020)

heck, Red Two, you've done more modelling than cooking this year - great stuff !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> heck, Red Two, you've done more modelling than cooking this year - great stuff !!


True !


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2020)

One of your best Karl. One in the stash; just need some captured decals for it


----------



## rochie (Jul 2, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> One of your best Karl. One in the stash; just need some captured decals for it


thanks mate.

already a favourite of my builds, i have another that will become this.
from here.

WildEagles: Nakajima Ki-84 "Hayate" (Frank) - Decals and markings pt. 4 - 58 Shimbu-tai


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2020)

Done real good Karl....

I know there is at least one Photo of White 4 Karl.


----------



## stona (Jul 3, 2020)

I was given a kit, without a box or instructions. Luckily I did find some instructions online.

It's something a bit different and still a work in progress, Heller's 'Pompiers du Ciel' Canadair something or the other.

I've got it resplendent in yellow and red and ready for some post shading. After that it's on to the masking for the walkways etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Done real good Karl....
> 
> I know there is at least one Photo of White 4 Karl.


Yep, got that pic, line up of squadron aircraft, is that the one your thinking?


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2020)

nice one Steve


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2020)

CL-215 Steve. The turboprop version was going to be called a CL-415 but I gather that would have made certification more complicated so they are now going to be CL-215Ts. Or so I'm told.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2020)

That's cool Steve. A few in B.C. but I never saw them on the fires I was involved in. The Mars bombed us once


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2020)

So sat looking at my pile of kits, thinking why did i keep the box for the B-26 i now use as a test bed for paints.
opened the box and found this Bf 110 G-2 i started for a group build in early 2016 !
may as well finish it now


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2020)

May as well. You missed the judging though.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> May as well. You missed the judging though.


god damn it !


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2020)

rochie said:


> opened the box and found this Bf 110 G-2 i started for a group build in early 2016 !



Love the camouflage scheme, mate. Looks great. Your pork belly that good?


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Love the camouflage scheme, mate. Looks great. Your pork belly that good?


Always


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> The turboprop version was going to be called a CL-415 but I gather that would have made certification more complicated so they are now going to be CL-215Ts.



The model looks great, Steve, real nice. The same engines and prop as the Q300, the entire engine nacelle down to the cowling are exactly the same. Very reliable, but they don't call them Pratt and Oilys for nothing...


----------



## stona (Jul 7, 2020)

I've finished what I now know to be a Canadair 415.

Civilian aircraft and 1/72 scale are not really my cup of tea, but the kit was given for free (and will return to the donor) and has kept me occupied for a few hours.

Here it is in all its red and yellow glory 












Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jul 7, 2020)

like it !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2020)

Me too - very nicely done, and a colourful diversion from camouflaged models.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 7, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## southerndoug (Jul 9, 2020)

1974 Revell/Italaerei 1/72 Gotha 244... trying to scratch build some detail in the cavernous interior!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2020)

southerndoug said:


> 1974 Revell/Italaerei 1/72 Gotha 244... trying to scratch build some detail in the cavernous interior!
> View attachment 587589


makes a big difference already

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks good. That's a model we don't see every day. Looking forward to more.


----------



## stona (Sep 22, 2020)

No model building today.

I still can't work, so I'm watching Indian Premier League cricket...with a refreshing beverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 22, 2020)

Some model building over the summer. Got these two 1/9 scale kits from a buddy who says he won't get to them. He partially built the Harley - did the nice engine weathering, some frame assembly. I did all of the Triumph. Both need more weathering, grime, etc, and cables.

Been smoky the past few weeks in Boise and Western U.S. due to WA, OR, CA, and ID wildfires. Clearer lately.
Staying home now because of the smoke as well as covid. 

Both WW2 bikes: 
Harley-Davidson WLA in US Army guise. 750 cc
Triumph 3-HW in British desert coloring. Need to attach the pillion seat, panniers, and more touch up, weathering. 
Garden producing like crazy. I'll miss the tomatoes when they're gone. Stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2020)

I like the bikes!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 22, 2020)

Since we are on the subject......

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2020)

A clap of Thunder you have there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 23, 2020)

Or maybe "A clap of Bunda"?





I'll get my coat


----------



## stona (Oct 12, 2020)

I've built a dogfight double to keep myself occupied. It's not one of the Airfix double kits, but one I put together myself.

I was given the Bf 109 with markings for von Werra's aircraft and bought the Spitfire, for which I cobbled together some markings for No 603 Squadron's 'Stapme' Stapleton. It's not entirely accurate, but this was just a bit of fun. I rarely venture into 1/72 scale but both were nice little kits, particularly the Bf 109.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 12, 2020)

I can't show what I'm doing right now as I'm enduring the pain and painkiller fog of a Kidney stone that will not shift.


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2020)

those look great Steve, can hardly tell they are 1/72 scale


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)

Well don.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice display Steve.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2020)

Agreed


----------

